# Your Local Lush Store: who's going?



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Right guys, we have a flyer and we have the fire!* So, next stop, stores. 

Here's the link to the list of stores.

I'll start, anyone around the Kingston store this weekend?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Right guys, we have a flyer and we have the fire!* So, next stop, stores.
> 
> Here's the link to the list of stores.
> 
> I'll start, anyone around the Kingston store this weekend?


I'm all over Maidstone : victory:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Me and dayle are at croydon store : victory:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm in York tomorrow with Sephiroth


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a meeting with a client tomorrow, but will see if I can swing by Kingston at some point.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Any one fancy coming to Wycombe?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm possibly doing Taunton


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Hanley tomorrow


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

my boyfriend and I have already stated that we would be happy to do Kingston store after the show on sunday, however I'm not sure because if people are doing it tomorrow? or lots of people doing it on sunday? I don't want us to be a massive group and potentially end up causing more damage than helping


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Moosmoo said:


> my boyfriend and I have already stated that we would be happy to do Kingston store after the show on sunday, however I'm not sure because if people are doing it tomorrow? or lots of people doing it on sunday? I don't want us to be a massive group and potentially end up causing more damage than helping


Agreed, we certainly don't want to appear as "mob handed" if we do have a larger group than expected then it may be an idea to spread yourselves out a bit.:2thumb:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I'm very game for the shop after the show.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I might be at lakeside at the weekend anyway and I'm popping to Southend tomorrow so I'll print some


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

If I can get to kempton show, I'm game for a shop afterwards, and the basingstoke store is my local one.... though it's in a shopping center, so we may get kicked out pretty sharpish.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

My local shop is Luton, which is in a shopping centre


----------

